# To you all sec



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2015)

nut jobs I could pull a lot of threads back up and there are a few of you that I know don't like me by the way you always reply to my light hearted banter, but I will take the high road and not do that!

I just enjoy college football and love my Buckeyes. They have taken a lot of flack over the years because of their sec bowl record, but at least for tonight, nothing in the past with the sec maters.

1-9 baby!!! Wait, that's 2-9 now?


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 2, 2015)

Snook, you've taken so much smack over the years and you have always been solid.enjoy this. Good luck brother!


----------



## Buzz (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats on the win, that 3rd string QB is a BEAST!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 2, 2015)

The homers are funny, some even called the SEC west the toughest division in the history of college football! 
Congrats on the win Snook, I'll be pulling for the Buckeyes in the title game.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2015)

well mad I sure hate to have to play the bucks in the next couple years.  The qb is one to be reckoned with.   congrats on the OSU win.  The match up with the ducks will be a good game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats on the win


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats I always pull for the SEC but you guys earned it. I was wrong about OSU. Now all you have to do is figure out how to pluck a Duck LOL


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 2, 2015)

Alabama was not the better team last night.

Congratulations to Ohio State and to all of her long suffering fans here on Woody's.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats! Really enjoyed seeing the SEC exposed!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratulations.  As bad as I hate Urban, I have to admit that was a solid win.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats on the win. The O should be very tough to beat.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

And just think.  Under the old BCS system, Bama would be playing FSU for the NC next week.  We would have to hear about how great Bama and FSU are and how PAC-12 and BIG-10 teams can't compete with "big boy" football!  When all these years all they really needed to do was crown the Rose Bowl Champion the REAL BCS NC!

Like I have said for years.  The BCS was a joke, and it was proven last night.  Thank God it's gone!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2015)

Good win, snook


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats Snookey. While I still believe the SEC is, overall, the best conference, we don't have the best team in the country this year. In fact the best team won't even be from the south . I kind of felt this one coming in the last few weeks and a few of my posts reflected this.
I don't have a clue who I'll be pulling for in the NC game but I will certainly offer you a sincere "good luck" for your Buckeyes.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2015)

Stay classy Jet!

I didnt start this thread to crow or get hijacked.

Start another thread and have at it!!!


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 2, 2015)

Well put, Snook. 

That was a great physical game, last night. Too bad a lot of other bowl games were not that fun to watch.

Go Bucks!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Stay classy Jet!
> 
> I didnt start this thread to crow or get hijacked.
> 
> Start another thread and have at it!!!



I tried!  They wouldn't touch it!    Great win last night.  It will be really fun watching the two teams that would have been playing in the Rose Bowl, under their traditional conference affiliation, play for the NC.  I just wish we got to see what TCU was really made of.  OSU is going to be good for a LONG time under Meyer.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Congrats Snookey. While I still believe the SEC is, overall, the best conference, we don't have the best team in the country this year. In fact the best team won't even be from the south . I kind of felt this one coming in the last few weeks and a few of my posts reflected this.
> I don't have a clue who I'll be pulling for in the NC game but I will certainly offer you a sincere "good luck" for your Buckeyes.



Thanks. That was a long heart stopping 4 hrs trying to slay the dragon!!! This was me most of the night  my wife told me several times too settle down before I had a stroke!!

It will start all over next week. The ducks look scary


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> I tried!  They wouldn't touch it!    Great win last night.  It will be really fun watching the two teams that would have been playing in the Rose Bowl, under their traditional conference affiliation, play for the NC.  I just wish we got to see what TCU was really made of.  OSU is going to be good for a LONG time under Meyer.



Hoping for a great game. Ducks are the real deal!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Hoping for a great game. Ducks are the real deal!!!



I think it's going to be a great game.  I have absolutely no idea who wins it.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 2, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Congratulations.  As bad as I hate Urban, I have to admit that was a solid win.



My sentiments exactly. Solid win for sure, congrats!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 2, 2015)

Ducks  will win it but I really like that 3rd string QB from Ohio....he is a beast


----------



## nickel back (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh yea....congrats snook


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Ducks  will win it but I really like that 3rd string QB from Ohio....he is a beast



Here we go. Aren't you one of the guys that predicted a BAMA blowout. Go bucks. As I said in another thread, I wouldn't bet a plug nickle on this next game either. To many variables when you get to this level of play. I don't see how anyone could pick a winner


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 2, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> 1-9 baby!!! Wait, that's 2-9 now?



Naw, it's 1-10! You had to forfeit that "cheater win" from a few years back!


I haven't posted here in a while Snook, but I came over just to congratulate you! Solid win on the big stage!!!

(Go Ducks!)


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

OSU SUCKS! ....There I said it!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Here we go. Aren't you one of the guys that predicted a BAMA blowout. Go bucks. As I said in another thread, I wouldn't bet a plug nickle on this next game either. To many variables when you get to this level of play. I don't see how anyone could pick a winner



Nope.....nuff said.....move along


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2015)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Naw, it's 1-10! You had to forfeit that "cheater win" from a few years back!
> 
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while Snook, but I came over just to congratulate you! Solid win on the big stage!!!
> ...



Great to hear from ya Dawg!!!

Ok I will give you 1 and 9. Arky doesnt get the win and its not a loss for osu so 1  and 9.

Snook trip still stands if you ever make it here!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> OSU SUCKS! ....There I said it!



.......I would not go that far


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats Snook on the w. Don't let them Bammers or any of the rest of us sec homers off the hook...,


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats to the Bucs


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

nickel back said:


> .......I would not go that far



Me neither.  I was joking. The scary thing is OSU is doing what they are doing with a 3rd string QB who looks like a beast!  Bama is a very good football team, and OSU just beat them.  OSU scares me!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats Buckeyes. It's hard to fathom playing your way to the NCG with a 3rd string qb.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats to you and the Bucks Snook. It was a wild ride but the OSU came out on top fair and square and deserve their moment in the sunshine.

The SEC sucked in post season play this year, no doubt about it. We will be back.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2015)

I could care less about the SEC. I like to see our rivals get beat. UGA dominated the West this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats Snook! Just don't look for any handouts in the future!

Ohio State still sucks! Threw an Ohio State Avatar in for ya!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Congrats Snook on the w. Don't let them Bammers or any of the rest of us sec homers off the hook...,



X2

Congrats, Snook.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 2, 2015)

you don't have to tell me. I hate Alabama and a lot of their fans with a passion. I was glad to see them fail on a big stage. My team got the stew beat out of them by Tech, I forecasted that possibility when the bowl selection was announced. It doesn't benefit my team for perennial powerhouses like Bama to win the national championship every other year. And while Ohio State is definitely a storied program, last night they were the underdog and I was pulling for them all the way. I am very pleased with the outcome of both games. Maybe the returning Mississippi State players watched these games, perhaps they'll learn how to properly catch the ball and tackle. one can hope I suppose.

Congrats on the big win!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats Buckeyes thanks for shutting Browning7wsm and Mathew6 mouths, no better way to do than send them to the house. Good Luck on your Duck Hunt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Congrats Buckeyes thanks for shutting Browning7wsm and Mathew6 mouths, no better way to do than send them to the house. Good Luck on your Duck Hunt



Lol

You think this will stop the bashing of the state of Mississippi 

Lol


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Jan 2, 2015)

Iowa getting dominated by Tennessee right now 21-0


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats on the big win. I watched until the end. It was a good game. Good Luck against the Ducks. They are very good.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol
> 
> You think this will stop the bashing of the state of Mississippi
> 
> Lol



It sure won't stop the Miss State bashing!!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats OSU fans! They played a solid game and made the plays when they had to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2015)

Some folkz just need to SHUT UP !!!




Congratzz Buckeyzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Congrats! Really enjoyed seeing the SEC exposed!




what a joke, I love seeing this idiocy spewed forth by one shot wonders.
The SEC is down this year no doubt, BAMA and LSU losing a combined 20+ underclassmen to the NFL, new starting QB's at 5 schools, new or second year head coach at 3 other schools. Down year for sure, but _*exposed*_what a joke,...go back and check the bowl records for the past 8 years then talk about exposed...
but if you insist on diminishing the quality of yoru wins, then yea, the SEC was weak this season, so according to you, your win doesn't mean much


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It sure won't stop the Miss State bashing!!


----------



## Cranium (Jan 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> what a joke, I love seeing this idiocy spewed forth by one shot wonders.
> The SEC is down this year no doubt, BAMA and LSU losing a combined 20+ underclassmen to the NFL, new starting QB's at 5 schools, new or second year head coach at 3 other schools. Down year for sure, but _*exposed*_what a joke,...go back and check the bowl records for the past 8 years then talk about exposed...
> but if you insist on diminishing the quality of yoru wins, then yea, the SEC was weak this season, so according to you, your win doesn't mean much



LOL...so when folks try telling you homers that the SEC is weak THIS year & that they are overrated THIS year, you all go into denial & start spouting espn talking points...oh yeah..where was the SEC scroll line on ESPN that was detailing all of these wonderful SEC bowl victories? Strange how that disappeared after a few of the poor performances.

IF you would admit that the SEC was weaker THIS year as the year progressed, you may have kept some credence..but waiting until the "toughest conference SEC West" got their butts handed to them to admit they were weaker is in fact weak


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol
> 
> You think this will stop the bashing of the state of Mississippi
> 
> Lol



You got me confused with ODR, I wasn't born there, dont have family there, did live there for several years. Once again you're babbling about something you know nothing about like a real baffoon......PHYLLIS


----------



## maker4life (Jan 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> what a joke, I love seeing this idiocy spewed forth by one shot wonders.
> The SEC is down this year no doubt, BAMA and LSU losing a combined 20+ underclassmen to the NFL, new starting QB's at 5 schools, new or second year head coach at 3 other schools. Down year for sure, but _*exposed*_what a joke,...go back and check the bowl records for the past 8 years then talk about exposed...
> but if you insist on diminishing the quality of yoru wins, then yea, the SEC was weak this season, so according to you, your win doesn't mean much



Blablablabla..EXPOSED!!!! I really don't like Georgia but I said several weeks back that they were the team that I wouldn't want to play and that the west was a fraud. Seems pretty accurate to me.

Now go spray some roundup on your neighbors grass. Apparently that'll make you feel better.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2015)

Cranium said:


> LOL...so when folks try telling you homers that the SEC is weak THIS year & that they are overrated THIS year, you all go into denial & start spouting espn talking points...oh yeah..where was the SEC scroll line on ESPN that was detailing all of these wonderful SEC bowl victories? Strange how that disappeared after a few of the poor performances.
> 
> IF you would admit that the SEC was weaker THIS year as the year progressed, you may have kept some credence..but waiting until the "toughest conference SEC West" got their butts handed to them to admit they were weaker is in fact weak



Cranium...empty skull...go check any or all of my post since the first game of this season, you'll find I've been skeptical of BAMA's chances, and pointed out the reasons.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Blablablabla..EXPOSED!!!! I really don't like Georgia but I said several weeks back that they were the team that I wouldn't want to play and that the west was a fraud. Seems pretty accurate to me.
> 
> Now go spray some roundup on your neighbors grass. Apparently that'll make you feel better.



who's your team?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2015)

ya;ll are starting to sound like old dead river smack talking because of a one year wonder

T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Blablablabla..EXPOSED!!!! I really don't like Georgia but I said several weeks back that they were the team that I wouldn't want to play



Chubb strikes fears in the hearts of all DC's!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> ya;ll are starting to sound like old dead river smack talking because of a one year wonder
> 
> T



Bless his heart... He tried...


----------



## maker4life (Jan 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Chubb strikes fears in the hearts of all DC's!



Yes he does!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> You got me confused with ODR, I wasn't born there, dont have family there, did live there for several years. Once again you're babbling about something you know nothing about like a real baffoon......PHYLLIS



Well, it is easy to get you both confused with the jibber jabber of the two sucky football teams yall like.  

I have often wondered how exactly yall are related.  Married to each also appears possible.  
Ole miss.....lol lol lol lol

I also see I am now residing rent free in your head
Lol


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 3, 2015)

Madsnooker your Bucs, simply put, outplayed my Bama boys.
Congrats on the win and good luck on the 12th. 
Roll Tide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2015)

Some of you boyz are rather high spirited . .


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 3, 2015)

probably didn't help that these sec west teams spent the bulk of the season beating each other up. Miss. State didn't have a defensive coordinator - their offense racked up more yards than tech. they got beat fair and square. Alabama game was a battle. they had their chances, it wasn't like the fsu/Oregon game. Auburn lost in overtime.

the only resounding disappointment is Ole Miss being completely impotent vs. tcu. we know their receiving core is injured but where was their defense.

If Prescott returns State will again bide for the west crown. No one hit wonder here. looking forward to beating Auburn and LSU two years in a row.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It sure won't stop the Miss State bashing!!



the man's insecurity knows no bounds


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> If Prescott returns State will again bide for the west crown. No one hit wonder here. looking forward to beating Auburn and LSU two years in a row.



State has ALWAYS been a 1 hit wonder... State will implode like it always does.. This year was no different! Losing 3 of the last 4 games. 

2013 - 7 and 6
2012 - 8 and 5
2011 - 7 and 6
2010 - 9 and 4
2009 - 5 and 7
2008 - 4 and 8
2007 - 8 and 5
2006 - 3 and 9
2005 - 3 and 8

This year was a pinnacle. You actually got a 10 on the left side of the win column. The last time State had a 10 in either column was in 2003 when you had 10 losses!

Face it ODR. You root for a SORRY team.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 5, 2015)

bullgator said:


> While I still believe the SEC is, overall, the best conference, we don't have the best team in the country this year.



The SEC is still the best conference, but the fact that it is still overrated was exposed this bowl season.  

That's the problem with most SEC fans, you tell them the SEC is overrated and they start acting like you're saying the  conference is garbage.  That's not the case.  The conference is still the best, but the notion that no one else could compete with those teams is what made it overrated.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> The SEC is still the best conference, but the fact that it is still overrated was exposed this bowl season.
> 
> That's the problem with most SEC fans, you tell them the SEC is overrated and they start acting like you're saying the  conference is garbage.  That's not the case.  The conference is still the best, but the notion that no one else could compete with those teams is what made it overrated.



All I know is Louisville couldn't compete with UGA.. We dominated them unlike FSU..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> ya;ll are starting to sound like old dead river smack talking because of a one year wonder
> 
> T



Ohio State?  That team isn't a one year wonder.  Heck, they're a year ahead of schedule.

Of course, I think Oregon will throttle them, but that doesn't take away from the fact that they're set up pretty nice for next year.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> All I know is Louisville couldn't compete with UGA.. We dominated them unlike FSU..



How about Florida....or Ga Tech?  We dominated them....right after spotting them 21.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> How about Florida....or Ga Tech?  We dominated them....right after spotting them 21.



I wasn't talking about them... I was talking about Louisville!! 

Go punch a baby or something..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> The SEC is still the best conference, but the fact that it is still overrated was exposed this bowl season.



It was certainly overrated this year. Bama, Auburn and LSU were our let downs. The Mississippis were to be expected.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wasn't talking about them... I was talking about Louisville!!
> 
> Go punch a baby or something..



So am I.

I'm fresh outta babies to punch, 'bout to get started on tOsu cheerleaders.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It was certainly overrated this year. Bama, Auburn and LSU were our let downs. The Mississippis were to be expected.



That's not true PAWWWWWWWL!!!!!!!!!!  The entire SEC is the greatest PAWWWWWWWL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Ohio State?  That team isn't a one year wonder.  Heck, they're a year ahead of schedule.
> 
> Of course, I think Oregon will throttle them, but that doesn't take away from the fact that they're set up pretty nice for next year.



im talking about the sec east having more bowl wins than the west

T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> So am I.
> 
> I'm fresh outta babies to punch, 'bout to get started on tOsu cheerleaders.






The TPD won't be able to help you!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good article. .....http://www.tigernet.com/story/football/Dear-ESPN-The-jig-13413


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 5, 2015)

Good win Buckeyes. Urban Tressel has done a good job with that team...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 5, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> Good article. .....http://www.tigernet.com/story/football/Dear-ESPN-The-jig-13413



That was actually a very well written article. I have been preaching that for a long time. I don't know how many times over the years I have said, "the sec is the best but the gap is much closer than further apart".


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> Good article. .....http://www.tigernet.com/story/football/Dear-ESPN-The-jig-13413





Clempsome has always felt like an outcast in the heart of SEC country.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Clempsome has always felt like an outcast in the heart of SEC country.



Wonder what Clemson thought of the SEC after we beat the crap out of them this year?  45 to 21 if I remember correctly...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wonder what Clemson thought of the SEC after we beat the crap out of them this year?  45 to 21 if I remember correctly...



sadness


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> sadness





Not a shot at you bro!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2015)

roll tide


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 6, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> That was actually a very well written article. I have been preaching that for a long time. I don't know how many times over the years I have said, "the sec is the best but the gap is much closer than further apart".



And how many times did you get shouted down for it?


----------



## Local Boy (Jan 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wonder what Clemson thought of the SEC after we beat the crap out of them this year?  45 to 21 if I remember correctly...



Bad, but better after Clemson "beat the crap" out of SC.


----------



## Local Boy (Jan 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Clempsome has always felt like an outcast in the heart of SEC country.



Not really.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 6, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> And how many times did you get shouted down for it?



ugh, well, every time!!!


----------

